# Missing in Wales Chinese Crested



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Pale Mahogany hairless Chinese Crested, presumed escaped from owners daughters back garden in Burry Pott, Wales!
Chipped but no collar/tag!
Please anybody in the area or travelling down to Builth keep your eyes open!
Thank you!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Found & returned safely :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh that's brill news!!


----------

